# Disconnect from Internet while playing ps3



## Al-cid (May 2, 2010)

Lately I've been having a lot of problems with my connective. I tested and see if it was the modem, but it's not. I upgraded to a Ubee Modem. The problem I'm having is, when I play ps3 online I lose connection, while my computer is also using the internet. I see the net symbol show that it's disconnected, but moment later it's fine. Pretty much, it's like it restarting every few hour or two. 


Help


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

What's the exact Make and Model of your Modem? Is this a Modem/Router combo?

Do you have a Static or Manual IP assigned to your PS3? 

Can you or are you able to access the configuration page of your Ubee Modem in order to do some modifications?


----------



## Al-cid (May 2, 2010)

2xgrump said:


> Hello and welcome to TSF!
> 
> What's the exact Make and Model of your Modem? Is this a Modem/Router combo?
> 
> ...


I don;'t know as much but it's a wireless Modem and it's a ubee. Before I had linksys. I don't have a staic or manual IP I think. My ps3 is wireless hook to my modem. I don't have the access at all.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

The Make and Model should be on the actual device, can you pls. take a look at it and post it here?
If you're not locked out logging on to the Device we can do some tweaking on the settings to resolve the issue. Here's an example of the your modem, does it look familiar? Is the make and model the same?


----------



## Al-cid (May 2, 2010)

http://www.ubeeinteractive.com/index.php/products/product-overview/wireless_cable_router1/ this should be the one I have. How do you log into it??? do I have to post the IP address on the net ? Btw I am pretty noob at this, but I don't know my IP. Unless, it's on the box ?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

To find your IP please do the following: 
Click on Start => in Quick search type the word cmd on the blank field. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here


----------



## Al-cid (May 2, 2010)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Xeno_angel>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Xeno_angel-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82562V 10/100 Network Connection

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-C0-0F-FC-28
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::849:a62d:a76f:254b%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.11(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, May 06, 2010 11:17:20 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, May 07, 2010 2:47:48 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333952
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-60-19-26-00-1C-C0-0F-FC-28

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 65.32.5.111
65.32.5.112
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:cd1:3a96:9e9b:fce6(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::cd1:3a96:9e9b:fce6%9(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{CEED65CC-A01C-446A-8B33-F2861242E
F92}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Xeno_angel>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Your router's IP is the same as the Default Gateway which is *192.168.0.1*.
Here's the Manual for your Cable Modem/Router, start from page 11 of 71 (PDF format). It will guide you how to access your Router's configuration Page. You will open up a browser and type 192.168.0.1 press enter, then it'll prompt you to put in the LogIn for your router. Default Login is Username: user Password is: user.


----------



## Al-cid (May 2, 2010)

2xgrump said:


> Your router's IP is the same as the Default Gateway which is *192.168.0.1*.
> Here's the Manual for your Cable Modem/Router, start from page 11 of 71 (PDF format). It will guide you how to access your Router's configuration Page. You will open up a browser and type 192.168.0.1 press enter, then it'll prompt you to put in the LogIn for your router. Default Login is Username: user Password is: user.


What do I do next ? I check everything and it seem good. However, when I check the event log, I had a lot of stuff like:
No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out

Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received

CPU utilization reach 95%

DHCP FAILED - Discover sent, no offer received

SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/Q


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's try something simple for to do for right now. Hope this works, if not you'll have modify some settings in your router.

Locate media server settings in your PS3 and disable the streaming media server.


----------



## Al-cid (May 2, 2010)

2xgrump said:


> Let's try something simple for to do for right now. Hope this works, if not you'll have modify some settings in your router.
> 
> Locate media server settings in your PS3 and disable the streaming media server.


Cool! I turn it off. Should I edit my post if anything happens ?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

An update should be sufficient if it works or not.


----------

